# !!!! MY PET RAT IS BLEEDING FROM HER VAGINA!!!!



## heatherrrrrrrrrR

So I went to take my girls out while I did some exercises and noticed some blood on there blanket and it wasn't mycoplasma. I checked them out and one of them had tons of blood around her vagina and some was oozing out of the hole. I did feel any lumps on her abdomen so i don't think its a tumor. I read it could either be an infection or uterin bleeding which both can be cured with antibiotics or a spay, she's going to the vet at 9 pm.

Has anyone had this happen? What was the outcome? What did you do? etc.


----------



## digitalangel

What do you mean by it wasn't Mycoplasma? That is one of things that can cause a uterine infection. Its a good thing you could get a vet appoint so soon, and i'm sure she will be just fine  I've heard of others having vaginal bleeding and they were able to get it cleared up too although we don't know what yours is yet so I can't really offer you any advice.


----------



## AMJ087

My guess is infection of some sort. Glad you could get to the vet.


----------



## heatherrrrrrrrrR

So were at the vet now.... I will update as soon as we know. I think it's an infection too do you guys think it could if been caused by me changing the stuff I used to clean there cage with? I read it could be caused by diet too or tumor but I didn't feel any lumps and she's been eating the same food for years. Also I noticed her poop is green but I haven't fed her anything green


----------



## Stace87

Have you read about pyometra? Good luck at the vets.


----------



## heatherrrrrrrrrR

So it seems to be either an infection or tumor but were leaning mire towards infection since there's no signs of tumor we are going to try antibiotics and if that doesn't work it's time for her to get spayed even tho she's a year and a half old maybe two years but that will get rid of any possible tumors and future bleeding.

There's no puss just blood.

They said they have seen antibiotics clear this up a lot in rats so were going to try that first even tho it might come back every couple of months but they will refill the antibiotics the spay will cost $225 for a Rat... Let's hope we don't have to do that.


----------



## littlematchstick

I had this issue about 6 months ago with one of my girls...there was a lot of blood and I really freaked out..but it was a genital myco infection and cleared up with antibiotics...she had second outbrek more recently and it also cleared up with another round of antibiotics. So I wouldn't worry too much. (as alarming as it looks). If it doesnt clear up with antibiotics, I would definatley get a spay to done though--no questions asked...Good Luck!


----------



## chickybaby

we had the same thing happen to our rat. We took her to the vet and was given some antibiotics. It stopped for a while and were told to give vitamin k too. She would get bloody discharge every few weeks. We had to take her to get her operation.. Our vet said if we hadnt gotten her operated on she would have died since her uterus was seriously messed up.


----------



## ema-leigh

Yeah try the antibiotics first, but if it comes back its time for a spay. Because it will more than likely just keep reoccurring and getting more and more damaged each time.


----------



## Maple

Well around 2 1/2 weeks after I got my girl she bled from her private. And it turned out that she was about to have babies about 1/2 week later. Then right before she had babies it happened again, but I don't know if your girl has had any contact with male rats.


----------



## lemonhead540

My rat is also bleeding very heavily. We don't know of a vet in our area that treats small mammals, so we're going to go to the pet store and see if they have antibiotics for her. The thing is I have another rat. if it's an infection, should I be worried the same thing will happen to her? Should I quarantine and separate them, or treat them both...? Because the other one seems fine for right now.


----------



## Kinsey

She needs a vet- the pet store can't help you. 

Is there a cat or dog vet nearby, or even a livestock vet or wildlife vet? Tell them it is absolutely an emergency and they aren't likely to turn you away.


----------



## lilspaz68

lemonhead540 said:


> My rat is also bleeding very heavily. We don't know of a vet in our area that treats small mammals, so we're going to go to the pet store and see if they have antibiotics for her. The thing is I have another rat. if it's an infection, should I be worried the same thing will happen to her? Should I quarantine and separate them, or treat them both...? Because the other one seems fine for right now.


They won't have the right antibiotics for your girl, just some weak ineffective ones for birds and fish.


----------

